# Anyone have a Border Collie who works full time?



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

The title says it all really  Does anyone have a BC and work full time, does it work and how do you manage?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I see you have a dog at the moment, just like any other breed? They're not that hyperactive if they know that's the routine.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> I see you have a dog at the moment, just like any other breed? They're not that hyperactive if they know that's the routine.


I disagree. Some breeds are more adaptable to being alone than others, collies are not one of the better breeds to be left alone for prolonged periods imo. I don't see a problem having any breed of dog while working if you have contingencies so they're not alone for 8-9 hours.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

We had a border collie when I was kid, very very smart dogs!

I love Border collie and would have one again but not unless I could devote time to the dog.

I think it depends on how devoted you are to spending time with them and knowing you as a member I think you would manage well but thats just me.

I would have one now but I dont drive and not being able to get out of the city to nicer walking areas I know the dog wouldnt be happy here with the walks we give Sophie.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

As far as I'm aware it'd be walked 3 hours a day and it'd be checked on every couple of hours or so. I don't know much about how many hours would go here and there just yet but I thought I'd ask!


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

For some reason when I read the title I had a vision in my head of a dog wearing a suit and carrying a briefcase! :lol:

No I don't have a collie.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a border collie and I work full time.  I walk April at 6am for an hour (off-lead), I leave for work at around 8:20am and she sleeps until about lunchtime when my mum comes home. My mum lets her out and plays with her a little in the garden, then she comes back inside and either plays with her toys or sleeps until I come home at around 6pm. Then I either take her for a second walk or we play/train in the evening. 

I've never brought her up to expect huge amounts of walking throughout the day so she's quite happy to just curl up on my bed and go to sleep a lot of the time.


----------



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

I have a border collie he's 7 months now

I work full time (i do have the ability to nip home at lunch though) and have a horse - my partner works from home however in an office so Ben is pretty much left to his own devices most days until I get home.

he is a great pup and gets more than he needs here's how we work it

7am up and to the farm Ben gets a 45 mins walk then home for breakfast
5.30 pm he gets evening walk 1hr to 1hr 15 
8pm 15 mins training- obedience 
(Thursday he has an hour either obedience class or agility)
9pm down play
10pm bedtime - last pee time in garden then off to bed

He's very good,of course he can be mischievous he's a puppy we went through a recent phase where he would just stand and bark at you lol he's thankfully grown out of this but with exercise and brain work they can be easy managed


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

My partner works from home so could let the dog out every couple of hours and on his lunchbreak it a play time. Having had dogs all my life I'm no stranger to an early start so won't mind getting up early for an hour walk in the morning and the evenings (unless we have to do something of great importance) the dog would get two - three hours exercise in the evening.


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't, and never have had a BC, BUT when both me and my hubby worked full time, we had a GSD (so similar in intelligence/energy), and the way we worked it, is I would be up early and take her for 45 mins walk before work, then as soon as I got home at about 4:20, she went out for over an hour. At weekends, she got really long walks, and got used to not doing as much in the week as weekends. When we worked we never went out in the weekday evenings as I didn't think it was fair.

She wasn't stressed at all by it, otherwise we would have had to work out another arrangement. 

I think it depends greatly on the dog more than the breed as to whether they'll be good at being left.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't have a BC

I just wanted to say how nice it is to see a fit Labrador, 90% of the ones I see are overweight, it is nice to see a fit one for a change, plus she is black like Pippa so that gets extra points!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have 2 collies and have always worked full time. It's not so bad now though as somebody is at home with them all day so they just get walked when I get home. When they were left alone though they would get walked in the morning before my ex went to work, I would nip home at some point during the day to let them out/have a play and then they would get a 'proper' walk in the evening. 

Part of the reason I took up dog sports and got into training was because of the fact I had collies and I felt guilty they were home alone during the day so I made up for that by taking them to classes and giving them the stimulation they needed once I was home from work.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> For some reason when I read the title I had a vision in my head of a dog wearing a suit and carrying a briefcase! :lol:
> 
> No I don't have a collie.


I, too, read it as being about border collies that work all day. I haven't had one, though have known several.

I work more or less full time (some of the year, anyway - as a self-employed gardener). My dogs are a Welsh Sheepdog and a Border Collie/Jack Russell cross. They both come to work with me. There's a walk before work, then walks between gardens if there's time, and another longer walk when I've knocked off. In some of the gardens they can run around (one at a time usually so they don't trash the flowers), and help by bringing my gloves when I want them. I do agility twice a week with the younger one (elder has retired now) and obedience with both one night a week. Then there's agility competitions most weekends in summer, and some day shows in winter.

I know several people who work full time and have Border Collies - a teacher, a solicitor and a NHS administrator spring to mind - without any problems. These people are all involved in agility though, so the dogs get plenty of training and attention outside working hours.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Collie1 said:


> I have a border collie he's 7 months now
> 
> I work full time (i do have the ability to nip home at lunch though) and have a horse - my partner works from home however in an office so Ben is pretty much left to his own devices most days until I get home.
> 
> ...


Are to sure your not over exercising your puppy his still a baby at 7 months, there is a 5 minute rule about walking a puppy that says 5 minutes for each month of age so he should only be doing 35 mins at the most, any longer can do damage to the dogs hips, and agility I'm surprised they let he do it. He might be enjoying it but you could be doing long term damage to him.

I hope you don't mind me mentioning this, I was just thinking of your puppy.


----------



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

Yes there is a 5 min 'rule' 
I have spoke with both the vet and dog trainer regarding this rule and They hve advised that as long as he is not on hard ground ring forced to walk more than he is comfortable with and we take regular breaks there is no reason we cannot take him out for this long.

We dont have him running around everywhere but he is off lead and goes at his own pace.

As a responsible owner I wouldn't do anything that could cause long term damage to my dog, we want him to live a healthy happy long life and he is in great shape , very happy and very well behaved.
He had his 6 month check last month and the vet said he was a great example of his breed and progressing well from his very poor start.

If he had any concerns of course I would take heed and change what we do but as said he's doing great and vet is happy with his workload.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

agility at 7 months?:blink: shouldn't be doing agility until 12 months


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Isn't it just certain aspects of agility they shouldn't do till they're older? I know I have a lot of Facebook friends who do agility and they start puppies off on some of it really young.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

There are puppy agility classes near me. The don't do any jumps, just walk over poles on the ground. Its more getting used to the equipment like the tunnel etc. No stress on the body


----------



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

It's puppy agility - no jumps tunnels allowed and table and gaining control is allowed


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

That's what I was hoping she was doing, thank goodness


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Collie1 said:


> It's puppy agility - no jumps tunnels allowed and table and gaining control is allowed


At first like this








and now like this


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I would be warey of leaving a BC alone, alone all day. If there is another dog/someone working from home just in a different room and the dog gets lots of stimulation at other times then I don't see a problem.

My sprollie is happy as long as there is someone, somewhere in the house - "someone" can include the other dog - but he gets quite concerned being left alone alone. Whereas the spaniel, who was the first dog, coped really, really well with being left on his own while I worked full time, he just enjoyed his all-day sleeeps (he got visited at lunchtime). :lol: I think the sprollie would have struggled with this much more, even if he had been the first dog and had had to get used to it. He's just more anxious and more attached.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a BC, but I don't work full time... yet. I will work full time at some point (when I manage to get a full time job!), and will of course still have the BC. I don't think it will be a problem, he will have my other dog (who is fantastic being left, he doesn't bother at all) to keep him company and I will walk him before and after work. He will have training sessions, and I will have my mum to check on them during the day, let them out etc. I would maybe get a dog walker, but I am funny about who I trust with the dogs so I might not be able to go ahead with that 

I am also hoping to get my BC into obedience, and when he is old enough agility too so that will keep him busy too.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

My parents both worked full time when they had their collies. They were fine, but then they had the company of each other... Ours is fine too, but we're not sure she's a pure collie. I think it would also depend on the dog a lot. I guess it isn't an ideal situation to leave a dog alone all day, but there are plenty of people who do it and their dogs are fine with it.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

We have 2 BC and a Collie, we have left them for a few hours, its the 2 girls who argue, Glen can sleep the clock round bless him.

Dont fall for the "Border Collies are energetic, hard working" line, they are no different to any other dog

Heres a tip, leave a camcorder recording and leave them alone for a while, it will probably be the most boring film since sleepless in seattle...


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Collie1 said:


> I have a border collie he's 7 months now
> 
> I work full time (i do have the ability to nip home at lunch though) and have a horse - my partner works from home however in an office so Ben is pretty much left to his own devices most days until I get home.
> 
> ...


do you mean actual agility training? like jumps etc?

only asking as you said your dog was 7 months old....

We have had collies and worked full time......from home!...

I work now weekends/evenings and my mum works during the day - so someone is generally here with the dogs - they are neve rleft more than 4 hours a day 3x a week!

Youngest is now 7 months (cocker spaniel) eldest is springer x collie (has an off switch as shes now 6)!

Wouldnt have a collie again now.......totally converted to cocker spaniels - fantastic breed and wonderful size!!! (my next agility dog if his knees are ok)!

So no......i honestly wouldnt. Id have a dog and work full time (i do..)! but never a high maintence, active breed such as a collie!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i second the set a camera up lol we did this and found our BC just slept all day 

he has hip dysplasia so has limited excersise. i go to work at 8.30 someone takes him for a walk about 1pm/2pm . i come home about 6pm . 
hes perfectly happy with this arrangement and to be honest when im off work i think he gets annoyed he cant sleep all day


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

It would appear that I am the only person who thinks having a dog and working full time isn't on. Dogs need company. Don't shoot me, that's just my opinion. 

Maybe I'm old fashioned and like to wait for the niceties in life.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

8tansox said:


> It would appear that I am the only person who thinks having a dog and working full time isn't on. Dogs need company. Don't shoot me, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned and like to wait for the niceties in life.


That's well and good but how do you afford to care for your dog when you don't work? Or should we all be dependent on other people for our income?


----------



## Collie1 (May 29, 2012)

8tansox said:


> It would appear that I am the only person who thinks having a dog and working full time isn't on. Dogs need company. Don't shoot me, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned and like to wait for the niceties in life.


no your entitled to your own opinion it's just that I for one couldn't afford to keep a dog (and a horse) if I didn't work full time.
I am not fortunate enough to have ££££££ in the bank and able to retire and live a happy life walking my dog around all day - sadly 
but I am fortunate enough to look after him very well and ensure he gets all he needs both mentally and physically whilst working full time.
It can be done  and personally

```

```
I don't see anything wrong with it


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> That's well and good but how do you afford to care for your dog when you don't work? Or should we all be dependent on other people for our income?


I couldnt afford to give Millie the life she has without working. I certainly wouldnt get a animal knowing I would be relying on charities to pay for her lifelong care.

Our life revolves around her - She comes on holidays and its quite rare she is left alone at weekends at all. Our weekend social lif eis often dog walking 

Il be the first to admit if we were doing the hours we were 3 years ago we wouldnt of got Millie but with the right dog and the right amount of exercise / devotion outside of work it can work and does for thousands of people up and down the country.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I couldnt afford to give Millie the life she has without working. I certainly wouldnt get a animal knowing I would be relying on charities to pay for her lifelong care.
> 
> Il be the first to admit if we were doing the hours we were 3 years ago we wouldnt of got Millie but with the right dog and the right amount of exercise / devotion outside of work it can work and does for thousands of people up and down the country.


Indeed. I work full time and this was a massive consideration when I decided to be a dog owner. I personally can't let myself leave Kes at home on her own for 8-9 hours with her being so young so I have budgeting for a dog walker or daycare if and when needed otherwise I wouldn't have taken her on. If she were a lot older and well suited to being on her own for prolonged periods I might change this arrangement. I think most dogs can and should be left alone from time to time otherwise it can cause all sorts of problems, what if somethign were to happen and you had to go away for a month or you were ill in hospital and your dog wasn't used to you being gone even for an hour?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

8tansox said:


> It would appear that I am the only person who thinks having a dog and working full time isn't on. Dogs need company. Don't shoot me, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned and like to wait for the niceties in life.


I don't see why someone who works full time can't give a dog a good home. I know plenty of people who don't work but don't do a thing with their dog and others who work full time and devote pretty much all their spare time to their dog.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I couldnt afford to give Millie the life she has without working. I certainly wouldnt get a animal knowing I would be relying on charities to pay for her lifelong care.
> 
> Our life revolves around her - She comes on holidays and its quite rare she is left alone at weekends at all. Our weekend social lif eis often dog walking
> 
> Il be the first to admit if we were doing the hours we were 3 years ago we wouldnt of got Millie but with the right dog and the right amount of exercise / devotion outside of work it can work and does for thousands of people up and down the country.


I started 12 hour shifts a short time after getting Rupert. While I would _never_ have gotten a dog in that situation I already had him and with all his issues rehoming wasn't exactly an option. It was exhausting but I made it work. Had someone to take him out for a pee and spend some time with him part way through my shift and pretty much all my spare time was devoted to doing something with him. In fact I probably did more with him while working than I did after I got married and was home 24/7. It wasn't an ideal situation for either me or Rupert but we coped. Shadow coped with me working full time too, he was left around 6 hours a day due to the hours me and ex worked.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Why should dog owning be the preserve of the very rich (who can afford not to work), or people who don't work for other reasons? 

Most of us have to work to earn a living, and with the pension age going up and disappearing into the distance it's unfair to make the majority of the population wait until they're possibly too old to enjoy owning a dog.

All my dogs have adapted to us being at work.


----------



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

Sox is a Border Collie cross so this might not apply entirely, he has some Whippet traits  

But we've had him since he was 4 years old (rescued from the RSPCA) and he's been brilliant. He's very laid back and is happy to sleep most of the day. Normally we will take him out for a wee in the morning & he'll eat his breakfast. Then (If someone is home), he'll get a 20-30 minute walk (sometimes it's about an hour, but 20-30 mins is ok for him) around 3pm. Dinner is at 6pm and then another walk around 10pmish. He's had that routine for years & is happy with it. Sometimes we've put more exercise in, when he was younger, he would love to run through fields, run next to our bikes etc. Although he's now 10 & has arthritis, he is still a pup at heart! 

Of course, this is just Sox.. He's been like this since we got him & I'm not naive enough to think our next dog would be quite so laid back! Lol. All dogs are different, so while he is perfectly content sleeping & waiting in for us all day, another dog might not be.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

We have two collies and work full time. It takes effort to make it work, but our set up seems to suit us and our dogs.

They go running with me at 6am, then also get a run round the field and a road walk. Hubby and I will do training with them while eating our brekkie. We leave two very relaxed collies with some kongs before leaving for work. When we get back in, they get taken out for a long off lead walk, except on nights where they have agility or obedience.

Weekends are all about them too, and we never go out without them on a work night unless someone is available to look after them for us. You have to be willing to make compromises, but then, I'd say that applies to any dog.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

can i just add that even though me and OH work full time theres actually on 3 days a week where max is alone ( and even then he still gets a walk midday) 

that is about to change after next week as i will be reduing my days at work ready to go on maternity leave in feb . so as of next week it would only be 1 day hes alone.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I have collies and have worked full time - they learn to settle and as long as they are active before you leave them, when you get home and do training/agility etc I haven't had a problem... I rarely to other things mind, so all my time is generally with them... I don't go out all day and then leave them all night! I work part time at the moment which they don't like as I've been at home most of the time for the past few years, but they're getting used to it


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

*Anyone have a Border Collie who works full time*

Well I did think of getting Glen a job at Tesco's but he wouldnt be able to stack above the 2nd shelf....

:001_smile:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> I don't see why someone who works full time can't give a dog a good home. I know plenty of people who don't work but don't do a thing with their dog and others who work full time and devote pretty much all their spare time to their dog.


I'm a bit guilty of that sometimes, On the days I'm working at home, I might just give Tilly a couple of quick walks, training/playing in the garden & yet on the days I'm working at the office I make sure she has good long walk before & after work (which is shared with hub) & arrange for an in between if needed! She's not really bothered either way. I do try not to be predictable about walks as she has a collie routine timetable in her head, so I mix it up as much as possible


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry I have been resisting posting this but every time I see this thread I think the OP means the collie works full time  now colliebarmy has beaten me to it.

I don't have a collie but I do work full time but if I wasn't self employed and work from home I am not sure I would have a dog. Depends on where I worked and if I could get back, whether the dog minded being on his own etc etc hubby only works half days at the mo so could work it, Ginge would probably cope but that is one reason her previous owner asked us if we wanted to take her on, he was out all day. With Rory there was no way we could have done it, there were hard times when I thought about getting a 'proper' job but couldn't have managed it with him and SA.

A friend struggles with her two dogs, they are small but high energy terrier types, she knows they are better off if walked twice a day, their behavior has improved no end knowing they have a routine. She walks them inthe morning but works 30 mins away so its not really practical for her to come back during the day, her hubby works locally and keeps the dogs in his van with him day in day out so they see people and come out for lunch and tea breaks etc but he is unable to walk them, that second walk of the day is a struggle for her if she has to work late or has other things to do, it almost feels like another full time job sometimes. I used to help her out but till we get Ginge sorted I don't feel capable of taking them all out as both hers can be unpredictable as well, think I could cope with 2 good dogs and one and but three nutters, not going there.

Thats not to say people shouldn't have dogs, just that it is incredibly hard work, I find it hard and I am at least here during the day.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> *Anyone have a Border Collie who works full time*
> 
> :001_smile:


Yep ... several! 




























And even ...  (funny looking border collie )










I think, as with any working breed, if you understand and work with its inherent instincts instead of trying to suppress them, and are prepared to put in a lot of time and effort then you can have a happy and fulfilled dog. It is also worth considering that if you don't intend to work your border collie, then you would probably be wise to research your lines and not buy from generations of working dogs.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Moobli said:


> I think, as with any working breed, if you understand and work with its inherent instincts instead of trying to suppress them, and are prepared to put in a lot of time and effort then you can have a happy and fulfilled dog. It is also worth considering that if you don't intend to work your border collie, then you would probably be wise to research your lines and not buy from generations of working dogs.


Er, I dont think you quite grasped the thread's intent or my poor attempt at humour

love your BC's tho


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Are to sure your not over exercising your puppy his still a baby at 7 months, there is a 5 minute rule about walking a puppy that says 5 minutes for each month of age so he should only be doing 35 mins at the most, any longer can do damage to the dogs hips, and agility I'm surprised they let he do it. He might be enjoying it but you could be doing long term damage to him.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me mentioning this, I was just thinking of your puppy.


Plenty of collies working sheep much younger than 7 months and plenty of collies competing in obedience.
Limiting exercise on giant or even large breeds is sensible but a collie going for long walks with plenty of running around and sniffing is normal among most dog owners.

I used to work full time with 2 collies and 2 shelties who all did obedience. They got plenty of exercise and were well stimulated so it was never an issue. They had a far more fulfilled life and were much better pets than my collie when I was home all day.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

My mate lives on a farm and has a collie; and I work full time in an office and have a collie. Here are what the typical day is like for both dogs.

Farm dog.

06:00 - up and about to go get the cows in.
06:45 - cows in and being milked so potter about the yard on it's own.
08:30 - cows back out into the field but dog not needed so potters about the yard or goes along for the walk occasionally.

09:00 - wanders about the yard and snozzes in the sun.

15:30 - up and about to go get the cows in.
16:15 - cows in and being milked so potter about the yard on it's own.
18:00 - cows back out into the field but dog not needed so potters about the yard or goes along for the walk occasionally.

Spends rest of the evening mooching about the yard or in the barn where it sleeps through.

*Total time out exercising: 1hrs 30mins average.*

My dog.

05:45 - up and about on the moors for off leash walking and playing fetch (I train them with frisbees so it's all mental and physical gutbusting work, not just tootling behind trained cows that know the route as they do it twice a day every day) or running about with other dogs. Searching for things I say are there but aren't and soemtiems searching for me as we play hide and seek.

07:00 - back home for a dry down and breakfast and general interaction.

08:15 - I leave for work and they have access ot the garden and whole downstairs so they just potter about or snooze.

18:15 - I arrive home and we are up and out on the moors in 5mins for some more fun or we go for a run along the canal or river or we go down the woods.

20:30 back home for clean up, interactions, strokes and check overs, brushing and generally being together.

*Total time out exercising - 4hrs 30mins.*

Can it work if you work full-time? I guess so as I have two collies now, no damage to my house and they are very content little hounds and a routine they are used to.


----------



## mattcollie (Jun 1, 2012)

brilliant thread. although i too thought it meant the dog working! agree with all the comments written here about being able to work full time and have a collie being perfectly reasonable providing its given the stimulation it needs when you are there. I work mon - fri 9-5pm and so does my partner. three days a week matt goes to the dog sitter all day. the two days he is at home alone. he gets walked and ball play for 45mins in the morning. half an hour at lunch and 45mins in the evening. seems to suit him fine. . i think the main thing i've noticed with matt is he needs the ball play to use up his energy not just the walks


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Thats not to say people shouldn't have dogs, just that it is incredibly hard work, I find it hard and I am at least here during the day.


I found it hard work having a dog and working full time. It wasn't so bad once I moved back home and had my dad and brother helping out with walks and keeping him company but before that my life consisted of sleeping, eating, showering and walking/training/playing with Rupert.

But then you get people who work full time and have a dog and don't really do anything with it. And a lot of them seem to have no problems with the dog at all  Even if I could leave mine all day then come home and pretty much ignore him I wouldn't do it, it would be horribly unfair!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Moobli said:


> And even ...  (funny looking border collie )


Lol, is he auditioning for a remake of Babe? He looks like he's having a conversation with them


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't work full time but I can and do end up doing shifts that mean being away for up to 20 hours at a time. If I'm out the house for over 5 hours (10 if it's a night shift) then Angus goes to my mum's, if it's a shorter shift he stays home alone and sleeps.
When I'm not at work he's out pottering round the garden unless it's pouring, he has at least 3 walks a day, goes to agility training once a week and practices bits at home between times.

In my experience it doesn't matter if you have to work as long as your collie (or any other breed of dog) is well exercised both physically and mentally when you are at home.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Er, I dont think you quite grasped the thread's intent or my poor attempt at humour
> 
> love your BC's tho


Haha, I understood perfectly, but that was my (equally poor) attempt at humour 

People do work full time and own border collies (I did it myself in the past) but I think much depends on the dog as an individual, how much time and commitment is dedicated to said dog and, indeed, for how long it will be left. I wouldn't like to think of a working bred, energetic young collie being cooped up for 9 or 10 hours a day, five days a week, even with exercise either end of the day. However, if the dog gets exercise/a break during the day - ie either the owner coming home or employing a dog walker etc, then it can work. It also means all social life of the non dog variety goes out of the window


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

speug said:


> I don't work full time but I can and do end up doing shifts that mean being away for up to 20 hours at a time. If I'm out the house for over 5 hours (10 if it's a night shift) then Angus goes to my mum's, if it's a shorter shift he stays home alone and sleeps.
> When I'm not at work he's out pottering round the garden unless it's pouring, he has at least 3 walks a day, goes to agility training once a week and practices bits at home between times.
> 
> In my experience it doesn't matter if you have to work as long as your collie (or any other breed of dog) is well exercised both physically and mentally when you are at home.


I have seen your collie, and he is more than welcome to come and live with me while you are working shifts


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Moobli said:


> I have seen your collie, and he is more than welcome to come and live with me while you are working shifts


it wouldn't work - you'd think you were seeing double all the time - when you posted a photo of your working line GSD with one of the collies in the background I actually had to wake Angus up to check which of his front legs was the whiter one as at first glance I thought it was him.


----------

